# Ovarian Pain during intercourse



## ursula

Hi all of you wonderful ladies.

I need to chat to you about something rather personal, but i must get your opinions.

Whenever we have sex doggy style, it is extremely painful at my ovaries. I have no idea what this could be. This morning it was so so bad, my partner couldn't even do two strokes and i said no stop it is too painful. (This always happens, not just when I am ovulating):cry:

DO you think i should go see my doc, or what suggestions do you have/? Has this happened to any of you & did you go see a doc, what was the outcome.

I am so scared.


----------



## floofymad

I've had this before. At certain times of the month. Think it was near ovulation time?..... Could just be things have moved around and feel more sensitive? That position definitely is the deepest penetration.
Now, I just try to avoid that position nearer o time x


----------



## ursula

floofymad said:


> I've had this before. At certain times of the month. Think it was near ovulation time?..... Could just be things have moved around and feel more sensitive? That position definitely is the deepest penetration.
> Now, I just try to avoid that position nearer o time x

Thanks for your response, but like i say it doesn't just happen close to or during ovulation, it happens all the time when we do that position & sometimes when I am on top too. I can not sit up completely on top of him as it hurts to much


----------



## floofymad

Oh sorry. I've just got back from hospital and not completely with it, so obv didn't read properly....I'm not sure then. If it is all the time, then maybe you should get checked out - whenever I've been about pelvic pain, they always ask if you have pain during intercourse x


----------



## WeenieWoo

ursula said:


> Hi all of you wonderful ladies.
> 
> I need to chat to you about something rather personal, but i must get your opinions.
> 
> Whenever we have sex doggy style, it is extremely painful at my ovaries. I have no idea what this could be. This morning it was so so bad, my partner couldn't even do two strokes and i said no stop it is too painful. (This always happens, not just when I am ovulating):cry:
> 
> DO you think i should go see my doc, or what suggestions do you have/? Has this happened to any of you & did you go see a doc, what was the outcome.
> 
> I am so scared.

Hey - i only get this pain when doing doggy style too - its because the penis is able to go "in even further" when in this position. This is one of the only positions i can do because my oh is disabled and we can't get into that many positions (sorry if tmi) so i have to.

If i do it any other way i'm fine, its just because he is able to get in deeper this way

xx:winkwink:


----------



## LaRockera

DH and I usually do it doggy style and I do get pain depending on the angle really. Although I'd reckon it's caused because he can penetrate deeper this way and hits my cervix- are you sure it's your ovaries btw? When I'm on my fours on the bed and he's just standing behind me it's like this, but if I kneel in front of the couch with my stomach on the cushion and him kneeling behind me then there's no pain at all.

Still, if you feel insecure it's worth calling your GP for reassurance.


----------



## Groovychick

It might be an idea to try different positions to see if they offer more comfort. Alternatively, you could visit your G.P. to see if they can find out why you are experiencing pain. :hugs:


----------



## ursula

HI Girls,. thanks for all your replies. I am seeing my dr today as i still have pain,. i can barely walk, and it hurts to much to even sneeze or cough


----------



## lily28

It could be your bowels you know, I get tummy aches if we do it vigorously, and it is from my bowels getting all shaken up!


----------



## ursula

HI

Went to see my doc, she suspects it might be endometrosis. i have to wait and if it is not better by wednesday she is sending me for a sonar.


----------



## WeenieWoo

sorry to hear that hun - good luck


----------



## gem1985x

Hi there I'm new here and I also get pains in both ovarys and womb . I was diagnosed with endometriosis last year and have reaccuring cysts on my ovaries . I take medication for pain and just finished hormonal treatment for the endo . I hope ur doc gets to the bottom of it - if you need to chat get in touch xxx


----------



## lily28

So sorry about that, hope you get a clear sonar!


----------

